# Trade Rumor: GS/CHI/POR



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Breaking News!!!!!!!!!!!*

a BLOCKBUSTER IS IN WORKS BETWEEN Bulls-gs-Por,see sportsline.com and espn insider confirms that


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

can you tell us what it says because I cant find it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Link needed greekbullsfan. These days I don't believe that I'm me without a link.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

i've been online all day at work. i can't find anything like this either. i wish there were more rumors, so let us know if you've seen something concrete.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

J-rich,TRAVIS OUTLAW and Dampier to chi,Craw and 2004 1st round pick to Portland so Van exel fron Golden STate and AD,Rasheed to Golden State.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

can you give us a link?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> J-rich,TRAVIS OUTLAW and Dampier to chi,Craw and 2004 1st round pick to Portland so Van exel fron Golden STate and AD,Rasheed to Golden State.


LINK, GBF, LINK! 

Sounds great.

LINK DAMNIT LINK!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

www.sportsline.com


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

no the link of the article no sportsline.com


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> www.sportsline.com


That's a link to the homepage, not the story. Please provide a link to the specific story page. I see nothing on the homepage.

Do not tempt us further without a more specific link.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/NBA_SC-RUMOR

Bulls trade rumors. Nothing about this blockbuster, though.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nothing on cbs sportsline. I'd say this is a joke. I'll apologize if it actually happens.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

In the rumor mill and that confirms espn insider


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i don't see anything...seriously, post a link.
or who knows what will happen...




remember GB?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/messages/message/6981033/1075422168-rashid4434


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> remember GB?


Thats why everyone was so skeptical. Plus, GB was slick with the "on my way out" line so he didnt have to post a link.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i think this is bs but i wish, i hope it isnt. The fake trades are getting annoying


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> J-rich,TRAVIS OUTLAW and Dampier to chi,Craw and 2004 1st round pick to Portland so Van exel fron Golden STate and AD,Rasheed to Golden State.


If golden state takes on ad and reasheed that is got to be pushing 30 million....

they give jrich (rookie contract), NVE (7-9), Dampier (7-9??)... anyway you look at it the numbers dont add up... i do think i like it though (GS would prolly need to recieve more for giving up jrich and NVE )


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Is not a joke i heard it i saw it written and i thought it might interests u.I'm not joking when i'm talking about Bulls,i adore them sorry therefore if this isi ndeed a joke


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 24, 2003)

I've only seen it on message board posts, so until it at least makes the rumor mills on the major websites, I'm skeptical.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I certainly wouldn't believe a thing until a credible source (IE not a post on a message board) announces it.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> http://www.sportsline.com/messages/message/6981033/1075422168-rashid4434





> Portland/Goldenstate/Bulls trade Tonight
> Posted by rashid4434
> Jan 29, 7:22 pm
> Porttland gets
> ...


thats not even the trade he posted (AD, picks are diff)

dont undertand why portland wants antonio davis but who knows...

if this is real a real offer the bulls and warriors would be all over this deal


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

Some guy puts this on a message board and signs it Insider does not make this legit.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

the only rumor I see on ESPN insider is that Rasheed might be going to GS for NVE and Dampier. No mention of the Bulls as a 3rd team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The frontpage of realgm says the Warriors and Blazers are talking about Sheed deals. I see nothing about the Bulls though, and that rumor is not exactly new.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I changed the thread title to something more fitting and less inflammatory- MikeDC


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that's good mikeDC cause this is just a rumor till i hear it on tv. think "wag the dog".



this is the reply to that original post!!!

Re: Portland/Goldenstate/Bulls trade Tonight
Posted by twinkiefoot
Jan 29, 7:24 pm
i think it's bs, why don't you send us the article?




exactly.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I certainly wouldn't believe a thing until a credible source (IE not a post on a message board) announces it.


Wizards fans already shaking!

:laugh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OK, greekbullsfan, here's the deal. I'm sorry if I yelled at you. I remember you were up recently until about 6am to watch a Bulls game. You're very dedicated.

But you also know that we have been getting a lot of BS trade rumors around these parts, and in order to make sure that your information is not false, you have to provide a link to the actual page with the info in your first post.

By the way, this trade is not on ESPN Insider right now. The person who wrote it is faking if he says it is. 

It is an interesting idea, and I'd like it to happen, but sorry to say it is not breaking news unless it is reported by a credible source. If it was an article on cbssportsline.com as opposed to a post by some person we don't know, that would be different.

None of this means it isn't true. Some guy reported last summer that a friend of his said he saw Jay Williams crash his motorcycle, and he got 100 flame posts or so. Later that evening we found out it was the truth.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Just for the record, I just tried this crazy trade with Travis Outlaw, and it worked under trade checker. 

Do the Blazers really want Nick at Night and Antonio Davis? Will Golden State be OK losing their big center?

To be honest, I might even consider giving our first round pick, maybe top 3 protected, to Portland for this deal.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> None of this means it isn't true. Some guy reported last summer that a friend of his said he saw Jay Williams crash his motorcycle, and he got 100 flame posts or so. Later that evening we found out it was the truth.


Yea, and if someone is going to post something with no credible link, at least explain why it is more than just a rumor. If someone came in with a realistic situation of how they knew the deal was going to happen, like, if they were friends with the GM or something crazy like that. Even then, state that it is not for sure, and explain why you think its likely to happen. That will let folks decide whether they want to believe it or not.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Is Davis even available to be traded right now?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Is Davis even available to be traded right now?


Close. We got him at the end of November.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

i highly doubt this rumor because GBF just won't post a link. also, i think the sportsline.com one is wrong, as the Warriors would then have 'Sheed and Uncle Cliffy, two 4's playing center. doubt they'd do that. That would also leave the Blazers with D davis, AD, Foyle, AND Randolph.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

I think that's actually one of the fairest deals I've seen in awhile. 

There's give and take every way. 

If it's a fake, kudos to the guy who thought of it.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

By the way, I just checked, this doesn't work on Trade Checker


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Just for the record, I just tried this crazy trade with Travis Outlaw, and it worked under trade checker.
> 
> Do the Blazers really want Nick at Night and Antonio Davis? Will Golden State be OK losing their big center?
> ...


Check again...

It does not work


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

if this is true it wouldnt be a bad deal for the bulls at all...couldnt imagine the warriors wanting to move jrich, but what do i know. It would suck to say good-bye to our #1 pick, but other then okafor this is a pretty weak draft for OUR needs.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Lets go 1 by 1 (breaking down the ""rumour""):

Bulls 
Give: Antonio Davis
Get: Erick Dampier

Woah, Dampier is having a monster season and could be headed for the ASG (Coaches may vote him). Dampier, unlike Davis, has a reasonable contract and is playing his best ball. He is only 30 years old (or 29) while Davis is 35. 

Bulls 
Give: Crawford
Get: J-Rich 

Mmm. J-Rich is close to being an All-Star and is a very good SG. Both of them arent known for their Ds, but are great talents. You wont find more explosive players than Richardson. J-Craw is in his walk year while J-Rich is in a Curry/Chandler type contract. While JCraw is due for the big payday (Around 7M?), Richardson will make "only" 3M next season.

Bulls 
Give: Second Rounder
Get: Qyntel Woods

Come on! Qyntel Woods has shown lot of flashes and is a nice player. He played very well during the summer and has All-Star potential. He is some years away from being a solid contributor, but who knows what you will get with a second round pick? Woods trade value is much higher than that, so...



Well, I think Pax should think twice before doing this deal


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

for the bulls to pull this off they would have to put in their 1st round pick. I cant imagine Portland wanting to take on Antonio's big contract w/o getting a superhigh draft pick.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ITs so hard to believe....like when Jay Williams got injured everyone didnt believe the guy that posted it and sed he should get banned if its not true so its hard not to believe


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wookie, you are right, this trade does not work. Here's one that would, though. Probably a bit crazy to ever go down. In this trade, the Jail Blazers lose their two worst offenders, Sheed and Patterson, but they get back Davis' overblown contract and Nick at night for at least one more year if he wants to stay. They also rid themselves of Anderson's awful deal. They do get two expiring contracts in Fizer and Foyle, but I still don't think it's enough for them. I'm not sure how to sweeten the pot really. We might have to throw them our #1 pick, maybe top 3 protected, maybe unprotected, or perhaps an 05 first rounder. Putting in Eddy Curry instead of Fizer would certainly make it sweet enough, but I'd rather find another way.

Chicago trades: SG Jamal Crawford (16.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
PF Marcus Fizer (6.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.7 minutes) 
PF Antonio Davis (9.2 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.6 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SG Jason Richardson (18.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
C Erick Dampier (11.9 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 32.2 minutes) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 24.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +5.7 ppg, +5.9 rpg, and -3.0 apg. 

Golden State trades: SG Jason Richardson (18.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
C Adonal Foyle (0.7 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.3 minutes) 
C Erick Dampier (11.9 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 32.2 minutes) 
PG Nick Van Exel (13.4 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 5.9 apg in 34.1 minutes) 
Golden State receives: SG Jamal Crawford (16.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 5.5 apg in 44 games) 
SF Travis Outlaw (0.5 ppg, 0.3 rpg, 0.2 apg in 6 games) 
SG Derek Anderson (11.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.3 apg in 12 games) 
SF Rasheed Wallace (17.1 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 2.6 apg in 39 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.2 ppg, -8.1 rpg, and +2.3 apg. 

Portland trades: SF Travis Outlaw (0.5 ppg, 0.3 rpg, 0.2 apg in 1.5 minutes) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 24.3 minutes) 
SG Derek Anderson (11.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.3 apg in 26.2 minutes) 
SF Rasheed Wallace (17.1 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 2.6 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
Portland receives: PF Marcus Fizer (6.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 28 games) 
PF Antonio Davis (9.2 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 45 games) 
C Adonal Foyle (0.7 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.2 apg in 6 games) 
PG Nick Van Exel (13.4 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 5.9 apg in 30 games) 
Change in team outlook: -6.9 ppg, +2.2 rpg, and +0.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago, Golden State, and Portland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago, Golden State, and Portland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 1455755


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> Chicago trades: SG Jamal Crawford (16.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.7 minutes)
> PF Marcus Fizer (6.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.7 minutes)
> ...


As a Blazer fan, I have to say no to this deal. It leaves Portland with a team full of PG's and PF's and absolutely no SG's. It doesn't improve the team today, and it doesn't give them room to improve in the future. Sorry, but this is a terrible deal for the Blazers.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This trade is just to good to be true - thats why i can't believe it.

We give up A.D's huge contract,JC who leaves us anyway(probably)and unused Fizer for an allstar season C,JRich explosions LTD,and Woods with the loads of potential - cannot be true.

we cannot give our 1st rounder this season anyway(bryce Drew),but i think we'll have to give about 2 future 1st rounders.

I cannot believe this trade - but if it happens I'll vote PAX for president!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Another wacky one that works:

Golden State trades: PG Nick Van Exel (13.4 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 5.9 apg in 34.1 minutes) 
C Erick Dampier (11.9 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 32.2 minutes) 
SG Jason Richardson (18.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
Golden State receives: SG Jamal Crawford (16.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
SF Rasheed Wallace (17.1 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 2.6 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
SG Derek Anderson (11.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.3 apg in 26.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.4 ppg, -7.2 rpg, and +2.3 apg. 

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis (9.2 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.6 minutes) 
SG Jamal Crawford (16.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
Chicago receives: C Erick Dampier (11.9 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 44 games) 
SG Jason Richardson (18.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 40 games) 
SF Qyntel Woods (4.6 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 38 games) 
Change in team outlook: +8.7 ppg, +8.2 rpg, and -3.0 apg. 

Portland trades: SF Rasheed Wallace (17.1 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 2.6 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
SG Derek Anderson (11.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.3 apg in 26.2 minutes) 
SF Qyntel Woods (4.6 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 13.7 minutes) 
Portland receives: PG Nick Van Exel (13.4 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 5.9 apg in 30 games) 
PF Antonio Davis (9.2 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 45 games) 
Change in team outlook: -10.1 ppg, -1.0 rpg, and +0.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Picks???


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised to see something go down along these lines. If it does, I would expect that the Bulls would be giving up their first rounder this year or next year. I know about the Houston deal but you can put conditions in the deal to protect Houstons interests. I actually would like this deal. Even though we would be giving up on JC we would be adding J-Rich who is phenomenal and Dampier who is much more solid than AD or Curry.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I wouldn't be surprised to see something go down along these lines. If it does, I would expect that the Bulls would be giving up their first rounder this year or next year. I know about the Houston deal but you can put conditions in the deal to protect Houstons interests. I actually would like this deal. Even though we would be giving up on JC we would be adding J-Rich who is phenomenal and Dampier who is much more solid than AD or Curry.


Ace, I actually agree with you. We haven't agreed in weeks 

This being said, I'm not sure why Portland does it. To reunite the Davises?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Ace, I actually agree with you. We haven't agreed in weeks
> ...


I don't know. I do think Portland is trying to replace some of their pot smoking, law breaking, foul mouthed players with guys who are solid citizens. Davis certainly is that, maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

whats the likely hood of something like this happenin tho?

any trade that lands us JRich im down for,i would even be willin to give EC,JC,Fizer and 2 1st rd picks just for him..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> As a Blazer fan, I have to say no to this deal. It leaves Portland with a team full of PG's and PF's and absolutely no SG's. It doesn't improve the team today, and it doesn't give them room to improve in the future. Sorry, but this is a terrible deal for the Blazers.


I agree, Blazer fan. I think a high #1 draft pick might sweeten the pot, but I think the trade would have to be somewhat better for your end. I was just trying to make a trade that works using many of the principles in the "rumored" deal.

Maybe I'm not familiar enough with his game, but from what I've seen Qyntel needs to be a swingman, probably a SG. 

IMO, the Blazers need to build around Zach and Qyntel, and you need to get rid of Rasheed and Ruben Patterson ASAP and get some cap room in doing so. Getting rid of two good players (both with overpaid contracts) whose image is (I think) most responsible for the Jail Blazer image will help.


----------

